# Memory Sticks



## jmdlcar

The flatpack chips on memory sticks dose all or some have much gold in them? If not all have gold how can I tell which one will have? Thanks Jack


----------



## mjgraham

I am pretty sure all the chips on the memory sticks are going to have little golden wires that tie the legs to the die inside, there going to be small and nearly nothing but in numbers will add up. I know there are a couple of folks on here that have some good write ups on extracting the gold from the chips. Some basic calculations I did lead me to believe I would need about 800-900 of the chips to make about 1g of gold, depeding on the density of the ram sticks (8,16 or 32 chips per stick) then you can go from there. I may be way off on this since I have not made it this far but after reading on here a lot I think it might be close.


----------



## Geo

dont mix these chips with other chips when you incinerate or process them.


----------



## jmdlcar

Geo said:


> dont mix these chips with other chips when you incinerate or process them.



Why is there not much gold in them?


----------



## Geo

there will be more gold wires in the chips off of memory sticks then there would be in a standard IC, like the eight leg IC's.


----------



## jmdlcar

I though that what you ment. I got all the chips the same size or same type together.


----------



## mjgraham

Geo said:


> dont mix these chips with other chips when you incinerate or process them.


Good point I forget there are sometimes a few odd ball chips on there.


----------



## jmdlcar

How many pounds of chips will it take to get 1 gram of gold?


----------



## maynman1751

> Some basic calculations I did lead me to believe I would need about 800-900 of the chips to make about 1g of gold, depending on the density of the ram sticks (8,16 or 32 chips per stick) then you can go from there. I may be way off on this since I have not made it this far but after reading on here a lot I think it might be close.


----------



## Geo

the main reason i say to not mix the chip types is because many IC's have iron, which needs to be removed before processing. its just easier to do the chips that contain iron together and the chips that have little to no iron together.


----------



## mjgraham

jmdlcar said:


> How many pounds of chips will it take to get 1 gram of gold?


From what I have read someone said once that is was close to 2g per Kg. or 1g per pound, going on the observation that the chips that I have are aprox. 0.54g per chip a pound would be 840 chips or so, going a little further most all ram sticks have at least 8 chips per stick so there is 100+ sticks at least , if you find better memory for servers and high density sticks you can get 16 or so, if it is ECC memory then there is 9 or 18 chips. For some reason I have some that have 36 (18 x 2) with them stacked on top of each other, old high density stuff, kind of amazing it worked at all.


----------



## jmdlcar

There was another post before mind that said about 800-900 chips to get 1 grams. So I weigh some and there was 50 chips per 1 oz (28.35g) here what I came up with. If it would be 900 chips then it would be about 18 oz (510.291g) of chips.


----------



## JH123

I have 35oz of memory stick IC's, I roasted them then ran a torch through them til little carbon was left. I then crushed to a powder and ran a magnet through which picked up a huge percent of the material, I could plainly see gold on this material. I have this material separate in a baggy til I can figure out what to do. The remaining material was than added to water and I "panned" out everything that would float and washed til the water was clean. It needs the torch again as it is 90% char left, I can see some tiny gold wires in the sediments of the charred material. This charred material I speak of is the black coating on the Ic's that were not fully roasted or torched. There is also a shiny, small square shaped, plated looking material left, it appears to be the same as you see in a ?IC with a window on it. Can you tell me what this material is made of and if I am proceeding correctly? Have you had the trouble of your gold still mingling with the iron and the magnet holding it?


----------



## Geo

the small square glass objects are the actual silicon chips. you need to make sure theres no black carbon before you break them apart. the heat needed to complete the incineration could melt the tiny wires. the wires are insulated incased in the resin body of the chip which makes it very hard to melt the wires. when they are exposed, it will take less heat. the wires are considered pure, but when melted can be alloyed with any metal it comes in contact with.


----------



## patnor1011

JH123 said:


> I have 35oz of memory stick IC's, I roasted them then ran a torch through them til little carbon was left. I then crushed to a powder and ran a magnet through which picked up a huge percent of the material, I could plainly see gold on this material. I have this material separate in a baggy til I can figure out what to do. The remaining material was than added to water and I "panned" out everything that would float and washed til the water was clean. It needs the torch again as it is 90% char left, I can see some tiny gold wires in the sediments of the charred material. This charred material I speak of is the black coating on the Ic's that were not fully roasted or torched. There is also a shiny, small square shaped, plated looking material left, it appears to be the same as you see in a ?IC with a window on it. Can you tell me what this material is made of and if I am proceeding correctly? Have you had the trouble of your gold still mingling with the iron and the magnet holding it?




In this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=40


----------



## Photobacterium

jmdlcar said:


> The flatpack chips on memory sticks dose all or some have much gold in them? If not all have gold how can I tell which one will have? Thanks Jack



http://boardsort.com/payout.php

is currently paying $14 a pound for this kind of memory (chips on small PC boards) ... approx $28,000 per ton.

anyway, if they're paying those prices, it's most likely because the memory is a premium source of gold.


if an e-cycler will pay you for it, it has gold in it - most of the time. recycling the chips for further use as an electronic component - i know that occurred a lot in the early '90's, but these days, i think most e-cyclers are "going for the gold" and other PM's.


side-note -

there's 5 different kinds of tons -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ton


----------



## gold4mike

I found that out when inquiring about selling semi trailers to my local scrap yard. They quote "short tons" and "net tons".


----------



## naveenchary

1kg ram = how many ram stick


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Depends on the ram Im sure...
You talking ddr, ddr3? Laptop? Rambus? Etc... Etc... Etc...


----------



## snoman701

35ish


----------



## anachronism

snoman701 said:


> 35ish



Nah you can't say that. Topher has it right the range is enormous depending on a number of factors.


----------



## snoman701

anachronism said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah you can't say that. Topher has it right the range is enormous depending on a number of factors.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, I forget that you can't reduce things to averages, or give out numbers that are based upon your own quick investigations.

I doubt it's even possible to know what gold edged memory produces in precious metal content on average per kg, because there's variables.


----------



## anachronism

snoman701 said:


> I doubt it's even possible to know what gold edged memory produces in precious metal content on average per kg, because there's variables.



Oh you can do that. You just have to refine a few varied tonne batches to get the numbers 8) 8) 

It's all down to data that's first hand and not third party.


----------

